# no sound on thinkpad x201



## axqbsd (Jul 27, 2014)

*Update: It's just the internal speakers that don't work. If i connect some headphones to the notebook everything works fine.

Hi,

I'm running FreeBSD 10 and tried to setup my audio card as described in the handbook. 

`kldload snd_driv`

shows me

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Right Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```

`dmesg` says:


```
dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Right Analog)> at nid 25 and 27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog)> at nid 31 and 35 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Right Analog)> at nid 25 and 27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog)> at nid 31 and 35 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Right Analog)> at nid 25 and 27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog)> at nid 31 and 35 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
```


Everything looks fine to me so far but I can't hear anything. I tried to select some audio device with the KDE Audio and Video Settings and the tab "audio hardware setup" is greyed out on that field where to select the audio card.

Does anyone has an idea how to fix that or what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## segfault (Jul 27, 2014)

Check out the handbook in section 8.2.3 here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html.
This worked for me.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 27, 2014)

"Right Analog" is probably headphone jacks.  Try `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1` to use the internal output.


----------

